# Medidas



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hola a todos, hemos hablado mucho de Bicis, componentes y aleaciones, que si dobles, rigidas, etc. etc.pero creo debemos considerar el tener una bici que se adecúe a tu forma de manejo, que el cuadro sea de la medida adecuada pero sobre todo el que pongamos las medidas correctas en asiento, postes etc, que al final nos darán un manajo más comodo y eficiente. 
Que opinan ?


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

sin animos de ser sangron...no creo que tenga mucho que discutirse sobre el tema...Indudablemente es algo que se debe tener en cuenta.

si te armas tu bici desde el cuadro en limpio...como es la mayoria de los casos aqui...tendras la opcion de hacerlo sin problemas...si por el contrario te compraste tu bici completa, y tienes que cambiarle algo porque no te sientes comodo, pues todo dependera de tu bolsillo .

Estamos claros que la mayoria de la gente que compra su bici completa tiene/tenemos justo para eso y hasta pueden/podemos pasar meses sin comprarse el casco! jejeje :lol:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Más vale que sobre y no que fa fa falte.....*



martinsillo said:


> sin animos de ser sangron...no creo que tenga mucho que discutirse sobre el tema...Indudablemente es algo que se debe tener en cuenta.
> 
> si te armas tu bici desde el cuadro en limpio...como es la mayoria de los casos aqui...tendras la opcion de hacerlo sin problemas...si por el contrario te compraste tu bici completa, y tienes que cambiarle algo porque no te sientes comodo, pues todo dependera de tu bolsillo .
> 
> ...


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

bueno...que sobre 

en particular la parte del asiento, "la altura adecuada, la colocación del mismo ya sea adelante o hacia atrás y/o el grado de inclinación" es algo que me parece muy muy personal...me ha tocado que en diferentes tiendas me dicen una u otra cosa...y al final termino cambiando la posicion despues de una u otra rodada...

sobre este tema siempre esta quien te dice: ese sillin lo traes muy alto y luego 2 km mas alla alguien que te dice ese sillin lo traes muy bajo....ahora si que sobre este tema es como mejor tu te _sientas _:lol:

sobre lo que he jugado mas en mi par de bicis es en la altura de la potencia, en mi commuter la potencia esta en lo mas alto del tubo, el cual no esta cortado ni nada....super relax para mis idas y venidas al trabajo.

en la pugs, aun estoy jugando con eso y todavia no corto el tubo...de igual forma quiero una posicion relajada pero no tanto como en la commuter...ahora tengo como 3 cm de espaciadores por encima de la potencia y en la ultima rodada me fui bien, pero todavia necesito lanzarme una mas larga para probar como se debe.

bueno ya aporte algo :lol:

ahh y en cuanto al manubrio...el H-Bar esta padrisimo, altamente recomendado!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Lo importante es que se vea bonita la bici.... No importa como le des, si no como te ves.

Si tienes aspiraciones a ser un roadie-wannabe, nada como una bici de recorrido corto, carbono, piezas ultraligeras y en anodizados arcoiris... 

Si eres de los que tienen un Hummer para suplir otras carencias, pues nada como una bici malota, de largo recorrido y stickers con letras goticas por todas partes o que parezca cuadro modernista en blanco y *****. Puntos de estilo adicionales por figuras de viejas en bolas en la tijera.

En fin... eso es lo que importa... al final, el biker es el que hace la diferencia. Si la naturaleza no fue muy agraciada contigo, pues requieres mas cleta. Si te ves bien sin ayuda y en licras, pues aunque traigas una bici panadera toda oxidada.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Lo importante es que se vea bonita la bici.... No importa como le des, si no como te ves.
> 
> Si tienes aspiraciones a ser un roadie-wannabe, nada como una bici de recorrido corto, carbono, piezas ultraligeras y en anodizados arcoiris...
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ja ja ja que cáray !!! , que despapaye , este thread ya parece teléfono descompuesto , se fué por otro lado la idea del mensaje original , ni modo así pasa en muchos threads...., ni hablar.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Warp said:


> Lo importante es que se vea bonita la bici.... No importa como le des, si no como te ves.
> 
> Si tienes aspiraciones a ser un roadie-wannabe, nada como una bici de recorrido corto, carbono, piezas ultraligeras y en anodizados arcoiris...
> 
> ...


???


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

lalocotequinta said:


> ???


:lol:

No fue en serio... fue una broma siguiendo la linea de Martinsillo que implico que era un poco obvio...

Bueno, modo humor "Off"... Mis disculpas por la nota de humor no solicitado.

Es definitivamente *el aspecto MAS importante* de la bici. Si te queda o no... no basta con que el cuadro "te quede", porque a veces uno remienda una medida con un poste con fin de aferrarse a tal o cual modelo, pero yo creo que es mejor que la bici te quede perfecta *para lo que haces* y le vas a sacar mas provecho que si te aferras a tal o cual modelo especifico.

Una bici de XC requiere una puesta a punto y una ergonomia muy diferente que una de trail, o AM, o DH o cualquier otra modalidad... AUN ANTES de considerar la geometria!

Los consejos de los cuates y eso, hay que tomarlos de guia, pero no de regla... todos somos diferentes y lo que le acomoda a uno, a otro pues nadamas no asi sea para el mismo uso. Es cuestion de ergonomia y que afortunadamente todos somo modelo unico, no hay otra persona igual a uno.. bueno, si la hay pero cuesta un webo encontrarla. 

Arivas lo puso muy bien hace poco en un post, con apenas un puñado de palabras... "Solo hay dos tipos de bicis: las que te quedan y las que no"


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

pues yo no entiendí si el OP estaba preguntando o afirmando... ni que se pretendia con el post.. jajaja.... lo que si me parecio una revelación es que warp ahora ruede en licras para ir por el pan.... no se por qué pero ya me lo sospechaba.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Warp said:


> No fue en serio... fue una broma siguiendo la linea de Martinsillo que implico que era un poco obvio...


voy a tener que revisar mis post dos veces...les prometo que, salvo las tres oraciones de las caritas, estaba tratando de ser serio en mi post! :lol:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

martinsillo said:


> voy a tener que revisar mis post dos veces...les prometo que, salvo las tres oraciones de las caritas, estaba tratando de ser serio en mi post! :lol:


Perdon si se malinterpreto... tu post fue serio, solo que implicaste que es un poco obvio. Fui yo el que se desvio...

Mil disculpas de vuelta.


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Sera ??*

Tal vez casi todos lo hagamos al tanteo o como màs agusto nos sintamos. Me encontrè este articulo que dice que la mejor y màs ligera bicicleta es pura basura si no te queda ....:madman:

al que le pueda servir....ahì les va....


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Hay cosas con las que aun no me acaba de convencer ese metodo... por ejemplo.. que pasa si tienes una cadera disfuncional y dura (algo muy frecuente en ciclistas)? se terminaría escogiendo una bici que fomentará esa riguidez aún mas?

Es como hacerle el traje al jorobadito.. le ayuda a verse bien, pero no le ayuda a corregir un problema de fondo, sino a mantenerlo.

jajajaaj.. la verdad estoy debrayando....


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

> por ejemplo.. que pasa si tienes una cadera disfuncional y dura


Pues como dicen......
Arbol que nace torcido ...... es porque no le pusieron Palito.!!!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

No se que se pretende en este post. No hay guias ni metodos universales que determinen si una bici (cuadro, tubos y toda la demás parafernalia) le va a quedar a uno o no. 

Puedes pasarte una hora en una tienda en Estados Unidos (que tienen veinte métodos para todo) que te miden todas las medidas anatómicas posibles y tus medidas de flexibilidad, agilidad y quien sabe que mas, y te dan una bici que sea muy larga o corta. 

Antes rodaba con el poste de asiento mas alto, una potencia mas larga (80mm vs 50mm de ahora), y probando estoy mejor como estoy, mucho, aunque no les guste, es prueba y error. 

Si, el tamaño de la bici es lo mas importante (antes de el color o las estampas que tenga), pero es como decir que si mides tanto tienes que usar un traje de talla equis, sino que tienes que probarte varios y ver como te quedan, y aún así, puede ser necesario que un sastre haga algunos ajustes al mismo para que te quede bien.

Esto es uno de los motivos por los que no recomendaría a uno principiante que se quiere comprar su primera bici que se vaya por una que se arme del cuadro, sino que busque una completa que pueda probar. Creo que es muy probable que se cambie el stem, se prueben dos o tres asientos, también diferentes grips y hasta manubrios para encontrar el que mejor se adecue a uno.

Y también se ve el poco humor que se pasa por internet a los comentarios de un miembro conocido de por aqui... el problema es que ya nos estamos volviendo muy quisquillosos... al rato nos vamos a molestar por que se diga x o y sobre algo que nada que ver. 

En fin, yo rodando y rodando (por panzón), y de vez en cuando en la bici..jajajajjaja bueno, creo que lo que menos se discute en el foro es sobre como rodamos, o pidiendo sugerencias de como superar tal o cual obstáculo, o rutas, o algo mas constructivo...


----------

